# Would you date yourself?



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

If you were someone else would you find yourself compelling enough to ask yourself out? I think about this alot. I wonder if I am good enough to be someones mate and about what makes me attractive to others. Though I can be painfully quiet and awkward and at times just bonkers, I also think I'm funny, smart, somewhat cute, and I can cheer almost anyone up :yes

So what makes you dateable?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oh yes, i taken myself out all the time


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

TorLin said:


> oh yes, i taken myself out all the time


:b


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOO never ever


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd date myself. 

I'd be my dream girl. Might sound conceited but seriously.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Wouldn't it be great if i could just make a female twin to keep me company LOL.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I have dated myself a couple of times, havent done it in a while.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Hell no! I can do better than me! :b


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes I would, i'm a great partner.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Haha! Interesting question!

Perhaps. If I lost 20 pounds.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

If I saw myself so much as _look_ at me I would run a mile.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm... no, I don't think I'd date myself. I'd find myself someone who's cuter and more talkative


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No. I don't have much to offer.

Assuming I was someone else, why would I want to be with someone that just sat in his room all the time?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I have higher standards than that. (Okay, I don't really.)
I would take myself home after a drunken encounter, but that's it. I would subsequently crash on my couch for many weeks wearing only lightly stained tightie whities (if anything), eat all of the food products in the house, stuff old Taco Bell wrappers in the seat cushions, and smoke pot endlessly. Before I left randomly in the dead of night, I would make sure to spend my entire life savings on virtual World of Warcraft crap and eBay Jabber Jaw memorabilia. And when I came in and discovered that I had left, part of me would be thankful, but another part would feel empty inside. I would grab the plush Jabber Jaw I had left on the couch, hold it in a moment of undecided pensiveness, and then take it to my room and h*** it like a frenzied chihuahua until daylight.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Of course i would. I'm a hidden treasure.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I probably wouldn't, heh.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, I would. I think I'm a fairly decent catch actually.  I've actually taken advantage of myself a few times - been to third base before. LOL, let's forget I said that...

Seriously, we are all datable. Because we are human we all have the same emotions and we aren't fixed with one personality trait. A more reasonable outlook on things would be taken if we were to see we aren't one personality triat but a variety of personalities. Like anyone else, there are situations that make us act certain ways but if those factors were gone we are not invunerable to more "desirable" personalities.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I think I would be fairly compatible.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

only if i put out, haha.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Probably not. I treat me like garbage.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Umm no idea!

For a long time I used to think I wasn't good enough for even pond scum. I still have my nagging doubts...but I don't think about...okay I lie...I try not to think about these kind of things. 

I think I'm a nice person, but I wouldn't be a good girlfriend...at the moment at least. I'd be friends with myself though ...that's if I let myself in...hehe


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I would date myself.. Althoug it would take a while to get to know me well if I were someone else.. My boyfriend finds me attractive, funny, smart, and.. I don't know what else but he loves me knowing I have SAD.. AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!... Well I suppose it's because he knows me better than anyone else.. He knows the real me(the one that is loud and outgoing). Others don't see that because of my SA.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

May 10th, 1960


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Good god no! I've too many filthy habits and I know all my secrets.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> Good god no! I've too many filthy habits and I know all my secrets.


but the question was if you were someone else..


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Desperate said:


> but the question was if you were someone else..


But your answer must surely come from the opinions you have of yourself. Besides, it's just a bit of fun...isn't it?


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> But your answer must surely come from the opinions you have of yourself. Besides, it's just a bit of fun...isn't it?


hmmm. good point, nevermind lol..


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I would, a male version of me is my ideal match.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes making out with myself would be an interesting experience, albeit a weird one. I don't know if I'd seriously date myself though.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

If I lose weight...haha yes.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I would. I think I'm rather fun and enjoyable once you get past the shy part. And I've been told I have a really nice personality.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hell no. I'm not a very good person.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

No. I think I can be too negative. Also I don't really like others to be sarcastic, even though I am a very sarcastic person. And my head is always in the clouds, that would get on my nerves if I were dating someone who had that problem. And I probably wouldn't consider dating myself because I am too fat.

That paragraph was terribly worded, sorry.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm not into guys, so no.. oh, wait, was that what you meant?


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Yes, I would. I think I'm a fairly decent catch actually.  I've actually taken advantage of myself a few times - been to third base before. LOL, let's forget I said that...


:lol:lol:lol

I'm not sure, on the one I am very similar to myself (I made a similarity test about me for people to take on another site and I scored 100%!) which could be good. We would enjoy the same things and doing the same things but on the other hand being too alike might be boring. There would be no surprises. Also, just because we're the same doesn't mean we're compatible with each other. They say opposites attract. I'd like someone somewhat similar to me but also different in some ways too, that I would have fun finding out about.


----------



## SomethingTangible (May 8, 2009)

Drella said:


> No, I have higher standards than that. (Okay, I don't really.)
> I would take myself home after a drunken encounter, but that's it. I would subsequently crash on my couch for many weeks wearing only lightly stained tightie whities (if anything), eat all of the food products in the house, stuff old Taco Bell wrappers in the seat cushions, and smoke pot endlessly. Before I left randomly in the dead of night, I would make sure to spend my entire life savings on virtual World of Warcraft crap and eBay Jabber Jaw memorabilia. And when I came in and discovered that I had left, part of me would be thankful, but another part would feel empty inside. I would grab the plush Jabber Jaw I had left on the couch, hold it in a moment of undecided pensiveness, and then take it to my room and h*** it like a frenzied chihuahua until daylight.


Hahahaha! Omg marry me!! xD


----------



## SomethingTangible (May 8, 2009)

I'd probably have a one night stand with myself right now, then call myself up later when I was in one of my rare confident moods so I could get to know myself better. It's no wonder why many of us become alcoholics. That's not the answer though, you want short term pain for long term gain, not short term gain resulting in long term pain.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

eeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

No.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I would not want to date myself. Don't get me wrong. I'm awesome.  But I just think it would be boring after a while: 

Me: "What do you think of this?" 
Me: "Oh, that's so cool! I like it."
Me: "I know! Me too!!"

And so on...

I'd get bored, dump myself, and break my own heart. :sigh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha funny thread n funny answers.

I'd **** me but i wouldn't wanna commit haha.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, totally lol. I know I'd be too similar to myself(well....duh), but I can be a stubborn prick, so hey, maybe that would shuffle things up a bit xD.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, dear. :lol


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd most certainly get it off me.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Never in a million years! 

(Not that I don't like who I am...I just wouldn't date myself)


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

I would, because I'm so hot. I'd get sick of myself within a few weeks though, probably. I'm too needy.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

No.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

ha, great question! I wouldn't. I usually can't fricken stand myself. I'm trying to like and accept myself more using affirmations and self esteem building slowly up from nothing. To actually develop a more solid personality has taken me years.

Hmm, I don't go out much if ever. This is depressing cause it's making me realize if even I wouldn't date myself how can anyone ever want to date me? I always used to think it would be selfish to subject my awful self on another like that. I think that's quite a stupid outlook now, but asking this question makes me realize I have a long way to go yet. I ain't getting any younger though so who knows if I'll ever get there, lol. 

Short answer: No.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ehh, not right now. I could lose a few pounds.

If I was 50 pounds lighter, yeah I would.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's actually a pretty good question as silly as it sounds. Looking at yourself from an external point of view can help put things in perspective I find and even answer a few questions. I certainly wouldn't go out with me, just not willing enough to go out and have "fun" and would be far too content to do the bare minimum.


----------



## GirlInABox (Jan 1, 2009)

No I wouldn’t date myself. I can be too negative at times, unmotivated, self conscious and crazy, as well as pretty needy and b*tchy, and of course painfully quiet. I know I can be a loving, nice person, but despite that I just generally feel now that I’m not really a very good person that I would want to be around.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I try to imagine a male version of myself, and my brain just presents me with an image of Vladimir Putin. Egads, why???!


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Where have I heard this idea before...



> Jerry: Now I know what I've been looking for all these years. Myself. I've been waiting for me to come along. And now I've swept myself off my feet!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Yuck! I definitely wouldn't date myself especially because I could do much better. But I would be in a perfectly platonic relationship with myself. :lol


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Halcyon Daze said:


> I usually can't fricken stand myself. I'm trying to like and accept myself more using affirmations and self esteem building slowly up from nothing. To actually develop a more solid personality has taken me years.


Have you ever considered trying Albert Ellis's Unconditional Self-Acceptance? Basically, you accept yourself simply because you are alive, because you are a living human being who has experienced both the joys of life and its tribulations. Because you have felt both joy and sorrow, simply because you have desires, have witness obstacles to your goals, and have struggled to overcome them. Simply because you can relate with everyone over having experienced successes and failures. Simply because you have contemplated and thought about yourself, people, and life.

Because you exist, because you are alive, you should accept yourself for no other reason than that. This doesn't mean that you should love every single thing about yourself for like everyone else, you are consisted of good, bad and neutral traits. It simply means you acknowledge that your whole self exists and you will not demand for your unchangeable negative traits to cease existing if you cannot change them for a goal or purpose. You are also aware the "good" and "bad" are just relative to a goal or purpose, so that a good trait is merely one that helps you to obtain a certain goal while a bad trait is an obstacle to it.

Accept yourself because you are alive and human.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Definitely! I wish I could clone myself so I could date myself. Cause truthfully I'm the only person I can trust enough to date. I'd only be comfortable dating myself. Wow now I wish I had a clone


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No. That would be too weird. Making out with myself???


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i think i would, but idk.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure, I'm stubborn & distant but kind & loyal


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

DepecheEyes said:


> Have you ever considered trying Albert Ellis's Unconditional Self-Acceptance? Basically, you accept yourself simply because you are alive, because you are a living human being who has experienced both the joys of life and its tribulations. Because you have felt both joy and sorrow, simply because you have desires, have witness obstacles to your goals, and have struggled to overcome them. Simply because you can relate with everyone over having experienced successes and failures. Simply because you have contemplated and thought about yourself, people, and life.
> 
> Because you exist, because you are alive, you should accept yourself for no other reason than that. This doesn't mean that you should love every single thing about yourself for like everyone else, you are consisted of good, bad and neutral traits. It simply means you acknowledge that your whole self exists and you will not demand for your unchangeable negative traits to cease existing if you cannot change them for a goal or purpose. You are also aware the "good" and "bad" are just relative to a goal or purpose, so that a good trait is merely one that helps you to obtain a certain goal while a bad trait is an obstacle to it.
> 
> Accept yourself because you are alive and human.


Nice perspective there. I'll add it to my mental repertoire.


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

I really wish I COULD date myself. Gorgeous, smart, honest, kind, loyal, loving, intelligent, interesting.. Man.. I'd kill to date someone like that!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Let's see...

I'm irritable, distant, jealous, controlling, passive aggressive, sneaky, judgmental, have about a million defenses up, and I'm insensitive to others. Sounds pretty unappealing to me.

On the other hand, I'd know exactly what I'd need at the end of the day. So maybe.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No way. I hate myself.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

hell na, im an inconsistant guy. But i do hold extremly good qualites and i think im lovable. Maybe id date myself in like a few monthes, cuz these days im still a mess


----------



## SolidSnake (May 10, 2009)

Definitely not.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nah...I'm not my type.


----------



## Caution (Oct 26, 2007)

Hell yes >_>


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

You know, I used to think no way. But now, I think I would. I know exactly what I want and need out of a relationship, and I'm also a really awesome girlfriend and general people pleaser. And I'm bi, so the sexual attraction thing might even work, lol jk.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Hail yeah! I think I'm hilarious. It's sad, but I sometimes write things (in school, forums, etc.), forget about it, read it later, and crack myself up. I'd probably think I'm too clingy though. 

I sometimes wonder how my fiance puts up with me as my psychoticness slowly reveals itself over the year of getting to know each other.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

Part of me i can date the good side of me is: kind hearted funny, love to laugh and act silly at times...understanding helpful sensitive to my needs and other peoples,somewhat friendly.Love having fun love to workout and do things diffently then others loves to shock myself as well as other people...i'm cute i have nice thick hair...i can figure out things i can sense people and certain things....take good pictures most of the time...Sometimes i get to a point where i feel good about myself when i achived a goal,or i look and feel pretty...i don't like drama,i would like to get along with anybody...i run across just as long as they are good to me and i will with them.

The bad side of me that i would'nt date myself is because i'm shy/quiet overweight negative,sneaky sad and mad depressed alot lack self -confindence self -consisious, self pity selfish...afraid of taking chances fail at alot of stuff,dependent most of the time sometimes indenpendent...needy mental illness learning disabltites...too damn sensistive cry easily,let little things get to me...brag alot show off attention seeker. Think i know it all at times....at times i don't want to be bothered with nobody,i'm moody hate the world and sometimes people,who don't understand me and pay no mind by ignoring me. 

So i would only date the good part of me only.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Lord no. I'm way too needy.

I'd also be totally paranoid that I'd be cheating on myself.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, gosh no. I'm too scared to show my feelings for fear of being rejected that I end up being cold and sarcastic to the people whom I care for the most.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lol, no way! Too bad that would be everyone's reaction to the thought of dating me. :/


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

xXSadiXx said:


> Hmm, I think I'd probably see just how desperate I am and fool around with me a little. Then see just how lame I really am and text message break up.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a classy guy like that.


HAHA sweet


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

This is the best question that has ever been asked here. I have never thought about dating in these terms. 

The answer is HELL NO!! I'm not really that attracted to girls.


----------



## karmakatcher (May 3, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> This is the best question that has ever been asked here. I have never thought about dating in these terms.
> 
> The answer is HELL NO!! I'm not really that attracted to girls.


I meant in terms of personality, hehehe. There have been some really interesting answers for this post. And hell, I think I change my answer. I get on my own nerves, Im not dateable today lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure! I ask myself out in the mirror all the time. 

I never get rejected *wink*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

No, seriously. Perhaps if I had multiple-personality disorder.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never, and I try to remind myself of that whenever I wonder why I'm alone.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

YES!! Id date myself for sure!!

man, we'd have so much fun. and AJ would motivate me beyond belief threw example to improve my health, fitness, social skills and social life. He would totally inspire me to be my best. If we ever got into a fight, it would last about 5 seconds and then AJ would be like "fight!! fight!! fight!!" and start roaring and pounding his chest, and Id crack up laughing. 

We'd go out to so many different places and see all sort of things! Id be a bit anxious to go out alot, but AJ would always encourage me and Id feel safe with him. Yeah, we'd be a couple of happy lovey dovey goofballs

Anytime Im sad he would cheer me up, Anytime Im mad he would calm me down. He would care for me like no one else. Seriously, how the heck is AJ still single!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i changed my mind. i would not date myself. i mean... low self-esteem, fear of abandonment, sporadic misanthropy, mood swings... what's not to like, right?


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

_AJ_ said:


> YES!! Id date myself for sure!!
> 
> man, we'd have so much fun. and AJ would motivate me beyond belief threw example to improve my health, fitness, social skills and social life. He would totally inspire me to be my best. If we ever got into a fight, it would last about 5 seconds and then AJ would be like "fight!! fight!! fight!!" and start roaring and pounding his chest, and Id crack up laughing.
> 
> ...


:haha You're so lucky to have yourself.

The only way I would date myself is if I paid me too.


----------



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

Ummmm... I don't really know. I know I'm a caring person and once I care for someone I'm the most loyal person I know. The only problem is I can get extremely annoying after a while  I wouldn't call myself "pretty" but I'm not ugly either, I'm pretty average looking.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Well i DO enjoy my own company.. lol


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Fuck yeah I would! I would also date someone who is just like me, that's what I've been looking for all my life.

I won't really explain why because I don't want this post to become all snobbish, but basically it would be a dream come true to find someone with the same cool interests as myself, someone smart and with the same ideas about life.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe. Though I don't think we'd ever kiss because we'd both be too shy to make the first move.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Would you date yourself?* So what makes you dateable?

I do. Its the references to growing up in the 70s


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well,I think I give out a closed off vibe-so the approach would be difficult-but after "we" got to know each other,it would work. When I get comfortable with someone (which takes awhile) then I'm funny and if I love someone-I love them completely. Also secretly-I really like myself in many ways.


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think I could handle me. It takes someone with a little more strength than I currently have. I think we would be a bit of a mess together.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, instant companionship would be nice for a change. I think both of us would agree. On the other hand, polygamy would eventually become a more and more attractive lifestyle to me as time went on, so we wouldn't have a very healthy relationship.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

karmakatcher said:


> Would you date yourself?


Yes, though getting past the barriers up around me would probably prove difficult. Once that is done, though? Yeah I'm dateable.



tigerlilly said:


> i changed my mind. i would not date myself. i mean... low self-esteem, fear of abandonment, sporadic misanthropy, mood swings... what's not to like, right?


You don't give yourself enough credit. Actually a lot of people in this thread don't.


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

This is really difficult to answer because I'm not myself.

But yes, I would date the female incarnation of myself if that were at all possible.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Hell yes I would! Imma sexy b*tch. :B


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> Wouldn't it be great if i could just make a female twin to keep me _company_ LOL.


:lol:lol


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Hell no and i'm not even sure why my wife even puts up with my mood swings and other issues :mum


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

No I would not date myself. I am too complicated.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

Sure, but we will most likely get in a fight about clothes. We would argue about who's clothes is who's, and why I didn't ask permission to wear one of her shirts, when clearly that shirt was mine! Out of anger I would take a permanent marker and write "C***" running down the back of a shirt and say "here's your ****ing shirt!" We would both cry after that. No, It would probably not work now that I think about it.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Probably not a good idea. I would most likely end up breaking my heart anyways.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

No. I'm an absolute truckload of issues, and I'm nowhere near pretty enough to make up for that. I have extreme trouble believing that anyone could be attracted to me.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Big, fat N-O.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hell no. Too many issues.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Hell no.


Yep.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

rincewind said:


> Yep.


As in, you wouldn't date me either? :b


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> As in, you wouldn't date me either? :b


Sorry, just echoing your "Hell no"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

rincewind said:


> Sorry, just echoing your "Hell no"


Hehe, I was only kidding


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

god yes I would, i have a fabulous ***. and no one would ever mess with me, as I am tougher than nails.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I would frequently interrogate someone who loved me about why they did. Invariably, they would say that I had a _quality_.

However, on further prodding, they would recite the same list each time: fun, smart, good looking etc.

Apparently, the only drawback to dating me was the unpredictability, but they said that could be fun too. :sus

This person was clearly unique in that they saw the worst of me and my numerous severe issues and disabilities, yet continued dating me for a long time afterwards. Most people did not and would not.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

This is a fun question, I think I would like to date myself, I like a lot of my good qualities.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, actually. 

I'm very loyal, passionate, creative, honest, loving, considerate, cuddly... Probably the only area I'd butt heads with anyone over is religion -- I have some very unique views. But, my faith is something I'm not willing to sacrifice -- it is part of me. 

Take me as I am... and I'll take you as you are, I say!


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

I've always thought that my ideal girl would be me without the penis. So yea.

Damn that would be fun. We'd be watching football together, playing video games, watching horror movies, etc.


.....I think it's time I look into genetic engineering.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah I would. I like myself. lol. I LIKE the fact that I'm reserved and don't talk a lot. I'm not one sided like a lot of people tend to be. I'm more interested in my boyfriend than I am in myself. I don't always have to be blabbing about something. I like just being with him. I find my personality attractive, except for the social retardedness that comes with it hahaha


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I might as well. I already have arguments with myself, give myself lovin, treat myself to my favorite activities, and take days off just to spend time with myself. 

Overall, I'd love to hear my own insights, criticize my own ideas, and offer critiques of my lifestyle. It would be easier to change myself than someone who isn't me, so I'd have a true fixer upper that could actually be fixed up. 

Yeah, dating me would be grand, especially seeing that I'm so ****ing awesome.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Yeah, dating me would be grand, especially seeing that I'm so ****ing awesome.


Dude, I was going to say that.

I would date myself because I think I have one or two good things to offer. I have always managed to have meaningful relationships, so I must do something right in the partnership.

and, cause I am so ****ing awesome. :wink


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

yea I would def date myself


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Honestly...

I'd be freaking _in love_ with myself.

But I wouldn't think I was good enough for myself.

This is a pretty trippy subject if you really really think about it.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, I've always thought I'd like someone who is basically a female version of myself. If nothing else it would be interesting to test this idea.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I'm not gay, not that there's anything wrong with it...

But my personality were copied into a female body of similar attractiveness, I would totally be all over myself. Since she had probably gone as long as I have without a relationship, it would be an awesome match.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No. That'd get boring.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Though I think someone may have already said this.

No thanks, I'm not into guys.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

God, no. I'm hideous. And short.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't think I'd get along with me, though that is not to say that I'm not a good catch... it's just that I'm complex and I need a complimentary puzzle piece to match up with, not an identical one.


----------



## fluidglide (Mar 1, 2009)

*reply*

this is actually a very good question, because the answer one give to this answer actually reveals a lot about how we see ourselves.

for anyone who said no, that means that they have a very low opinion of themselves, either in terms of personality or looks.

if it was a year ago, i would have said absolutely not, but now i would give myself a chance but be hesitant.

one of the biggest things we as humans must need to do is learn to love ourselves, no matter what.

we as humans may be social creatures, and we must interact with other humans to survive since we do depend on them for things.

however, our relationship with ourselves is the only one which can give us the happiness and fulfillment we look for throughout our lives.

what a lot of people do is get our esteem and worth from what other people say as a form of feedback loop. this means that the power and control to our emotions is from an external source, not an internal source.

and this can work for people who are actually good at stuff, who perform well in the world and are successful, or famous, beautiful. but they are very few, and these things are too easily lost

but what happens when owe loose our job, our money, or our looks, or our image? for the people who are too dependent on this external source, they collapse into despair and depression, which results in their loss of their previous idea of their identity.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know, I wonder if I'd we'd be able to even start a conversation lol.


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah lol I'd wonder who would talk more lolz. At least we would always have stuff in common all the time lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No. I'm no fun to be with.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Weird-empathy-lacking-emotion-lacking-annoying-personality swinging-untrusting-strange-sense-of-humour-bigheaded-pessimistic-selfish-autistic-traited person like me? No chance.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Banzai said:


> Weird-empathy-lacking-emotion-lacking-annoying-personality swinging-untrusting-strange-sense-of-humour-bigheaded-autistic-traited


For those special occasions where you need to _describe yourself in a word_... :sus


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> For those special occasions where you need to _describe yourself in a word_... :sus


:lol


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I would totally date myself.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd rape myself.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nah, I'm extremely competitive -- so much so, that if I get 99% in a test and someone else gets 100%, I'd feel suicidal for days, lol. So naturally I'd drive myself up the wall. 

And anyway, I'm not gay.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't even want to be friends with myself.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I have some great attributes and I like myself, but I'm not my type. I'm not looking for another Me. I'd like a yin-yang relationship, not a yin-yin or yang-yang, lol. We could use each other for hot kissing though :cuddle And a few other things. Ok, so we could be good friends.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I forget what I said in here before, but whatever it was I'm sure it was flip.

Now I'll post my serious answer - of course. I'm beautiful, sweet, and kinky. What's not to like?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

As far as the values and interests go, absolutely. But like many others have said in this thread, it's hard to look at yourself from the perpective of the opposite sex.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I would probably lead myself on and use myself for sex. Then when I was tired of myself I would take myself out for a nice dinner and completely end things breaking my own heart..


----------



## Angstipallero (Dec 24, 2009)

Fun thread :lol

If I dated myself I'd probably be so embarrassed afterwards I'd never want to see myself again.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Not if the perspective female version of me didn't have SA.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I would date myself. I've got it going on!! Intelligent, humous, adventurous, creative, and to top it off gorgeous. What more could I want?! Oh man if I were a guy...and met me...holy moly.:cig


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

if me and myself get together we would be the epic duo =D.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Maybe, I like some qualities about myself. I'm quirky, creative, I love music, caring, funny, and helpful. But I'm quiet, don't often show my personality to everyone and haven't been as nice to others as I use to be. So the way I treat people is my downfall, i guess. And I wish I were alittle bit more althletic, outgoing, and confident. But b/c I'm weird, I still might go for myself


At first I would attempt to date myself because I would seem like my type simple, artistic and quiet. 

But then, I would notice that I wasn't talkin as much, brush it off and tell myself that I am over-reacting and then mistake a look or a gesture as something more then what it really is.Compare other ppl to myself and think I could do so much better. Act Like I don't care about the relationship, when I reallly do. Not call or anything to see if I would make the first move b/c that's the way to know I really cared and probably become more distant until it was over

Now, Who would finally end it, is a mystery to me


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Most definitely!
Hmm should be wary of saying my personality suits a girl better...
But I like my personality, my views, my priorities.
This question (have gotten it before) always makes me wonder what girl me would look like though hmmm *drifts into fantasy* xD


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, tough one. I'm guessing you mean I'd have to hypothetically put myself in a guy's shoes. In that case it depends on if I'm still me as the guy who is in question as me hypothetically. So if we were the exact same then no way.....who would work!? :lol (My SA is worst when job related...working on it) If "he" as in me hypothetically is a regular guy, then yes. I think I'm pretty-ish, I'm a girl that loves video games, I have strong morals, I love kittehs, I have tattoos which I find beautiful on women, I like my style of music and fashion, I can draw/make art really well and am pretty confident in it, I am unique(everybody is, but I'm slightly more than normal)...etc. I like the person I am besides the issues from my childhood that wasn't all that great and my SA/depression. The things I don't like about myself all come down to those.


----------



## adi1909 (Jan 1, 2010)

I see potential in others before I get interested in anyone..

And I think I have enough and ample potential, well yes I am not perfect... so would definitely give myself a chance as a benefit of doubt


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

No, I can't idealize myself. Without that can there be love?????????????????????????????


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Not a chance.


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd love to date someone like me. I wonder if that means I'm conceited.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

**


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

zomgz said:


> if me and myself get together we would be the epic duo =D.


If my XX counterpart was found, we would be perfect and happy together.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

No, never.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

No way, I would not want to date someone as boring and ugly such as myself. :|Plus, I don't date guys :b


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I would want to, but we would never approach each other.


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

solasum said:


> I would want to, but we would never approach each other.


Haha, too true.

The thing I'd like about dating a female me is that she'd be so excited about the routine human contact she'd overlook all the weirdness. I'd be someone to do things with, whether or not others considered them cool or normal or interesting.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

i really would date myself.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Meh, I could do better.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Totally.


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah i would im so beautiful i'd be too hard to resist :yes


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I would end up driving myself insane.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would, but I'd leave myself the instant something better came along.
I mean, I'd leave myself the instant anything came along.
:yes


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

nah, no way.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No.


----------

